# any pics of varnyard b&w tegu??



## adam1120 (Jun 16, 2011)

anyone got any pic babys or adult gettin one soon and want to see what im getting


----------



## reptastic (Jun 16, 2011)

I cant post any pics at the moment, but after owning 6 varnyard tegus i can tell you, you will not be disappointed trust me, you were getting a black nose right?

btw if you want you can do a search on my threads, look for nero, achilles, gozar or rayne(those were/are my varnyard b/w's) you can find pics on all of them, now if you want to see a gorgeous high contrast varnyard red look up pyro lol


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 16, 2011)

no i ask him for a high white if he could. im soo excited i cant wait i havent been able to alseep and its like two months away haha im gunna look them up rght now have you ever hearded of the site cureuv.com? say the uv bulbs decay only 30 percent its whole life compared to other that do at 60 percent after 6 months price not bad either if works


----------



## reptastic (Jun 17, 2011)

Cool, the high whites are awesome, i have a male from royXmagnolia. Roy make some awesome high white babies and magnolia is a gorgeous high white

rayne






Btw i havnt heard of that company before but i checked them out, i would get a uv meter to test them out an see if their claim is true sounds great though!


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 17, 2011)

I love posting pics of my girl... she will be 2 this year

fresh out the box










now... look at that belly!


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 17, 2011)

does bobby let you ask for high white or does he just mail out since he i now he has alot to send out? i love them high whites soo much and i love the orange belly also


----------



## Maro1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Btw i havnt heard of that company before but i checked them out, i would get a uv meter to test them out an see if their claim is true sounds great though!
[/quote]
Cureuv.com site says:
From professional caregivers, to zoos, to home reptile pet hobbyists, this UV bulb is a must have for all situations. Vets and researchers alike have repeatedly arrived at the conclusion that the closest imitation (of the sun) regarding the needed UV Spectral light for a reptile is *our Mega-Ray UV lamp*. These UV lamps have proven to be exceptional for developing 25-OH vitamin D3 for optimal health and for the treatment of metabolic bone disease (MBD).


----------



## M4A2E4 (Jun 17, 2011)

Most other people's Varnyard tegu's seem to look a tad different than mine; my tegu has a lot of brown coloration and seems to be developing a black nose. 
The picture below is a little over a month old I believe.





Oh, and he also has quite a bit of yellow on his back. Well, not quite as much anymore; really only clearly visible under the MVB light.


----------



## HPIZZLE (Jun 26, 2011)

M4A2E4, that is a beautiful tegu!!!

how does selecting high whites work? does bobby email before he mails them out? ive talked to him on the phone but i didnt ask these questions, simply because i wasnt thinking of them at the time. also, i already told him i want a female, but is that all confirmed before they are sent out?


----------



## reptastic (Jun 26, 2011)

Bobby only has select highwhite breeders, as soon as raynes clutch dropped and i saw pics of the parents i specificly asked for one from that clutch, you have to ask when you make your deposit, with so many people making deposit(especially since he already sold out before they even hatched) you gotta ake request like that early


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 26, 2011)

Mine is an older tegu but is darker, too. The darkness isn't so evident on these pictures, but she has that same dark color on top of her neck, yellow spots on her back, and a deep orange belly. She was from Dark Lady and Zeus.

baby





orange belly





maybe 2 yrs old





head shot


----------



## HPIZZLE (Jun 28, 2011)

reptastic said:


> Bobby only has select highwhite breeders, as soon as raynes clutch dropped and i saw pics of the parents i specificly asked for one from that clutch, you have to ask when you make your deposit, with so many people making deposit(especially since he already sold out before they even hatched) you gotta ake request like that early



oh okay.
ill be happy with whatever i get tbh, lol.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 28, 2011)

Anything you get from bobby is definately gonna be nice, he breeds some pretty awesome tegus, i wish he bred blues


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 28, 2011)

why doesnt he breed blues? i think i ask him that i think he said cus there alot of inbreeding i could see him having the best blues if he did tho


----------



## reptastic (Jun 28, 2011)

Thats exactly why he dosent breed them, if he had some that wasnt from the original 6, some fresh blood lines i'd bet he'd breed them, they would be some of the best especially since he selectively breeds rather than just throw a male/female tegu together


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 28, 2011)

why is it so hard to get more blues in the us?


----------



## reptastic (Jun 28, 2011)

Possibly due to the fact noone really knows much about were they are found in the wild and that could make a difference in the exporting, columbia dosnt really have any bans on exporting and the original 6 were exported with a shipment of columbians


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 28, 2011)

i wouldnt mind taking a trip over there and smuggling some over haha


----------



## montana (Jun 28, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> i wouldnt mind taking a trip over there and smuggling some over haha



Maybe a thermos full of eggs ??


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 28, 2011)

filled with dirt and a those cheap hand heat pads in the bottom of the dirt?? think it might just work montana


----------



## montana (Jun 28, 2011)

Get them into Central America [I wouldn`t think it would be a big trick ] and send them back to the states in a military transport [thermos of coffee]


----------

